
Make a starter now for a baking while working session tomorrow - flysonic10
If you want to give baking a go, I made a ciabatta recipe video that lets you work while tending to the dough: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ig6vqqHHulw
======
sarcasmatwork
Thank you!

Everyone is hoarding flour and activated yeast around me. I'm SOL.

